# HBO streaming!



## tomhorsley (Jul 22, 2010)

HBO has just announced they'll do something a lot like HBO GO next year but open it up for anyone, not just existing cable customers. Clearly this means TiVo really really needs an app for this.


----------



## jrtroo (Feb 4, 2008)

Why not ask HBO for this?


----------



## Chris Gerhard (Apr 27, 2002)

This is good news and I assumed it was coming sooner rather than later. Comcast offered a promo to get HBO GO with a basic cable package, around a $5 a month more than I was paying for Comcast internet but that is going to end next spring. The timing for this new offer is good although I know it will cost more than $5.

I can't guess whether TiVo will add HBO streaming but new services are being added so certainly it seems reasonable.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

HBOGo is the last app I need to never need to use my smart TV again. (VUDU and Amazon are coming next month)


----------



## kokishin (Sep 9, 2014)

Dan203 said:


> HBOGo is the last app I need to never need to use my smart TV again. (VUDU and Amazon are coming next month)


Dan, you're usually extremely coherent but I kind of lost you on this one.


----------



## jrtroo (Feb 4, 2008)

He uses three smart tv apps, and two are coming to tivo next month.


----------



## kokishin (Sep 9, 2014)

jrtroo said:


> He uses three smart tv apps, and two are coming to tivo next month.


I reread it after reading your post and it finally made sense. My bad.


----------



## mpack (Dec 29, 2013)

I've cut the cable cord and I'm never going back. I rely on TiVo for live OTA recordings Hulu and Netflix. I rely on Roku, PS3, and PS4 on different TVs for VuDu and Amazon Prime streaming. I very glad that VuDu and A-Prime will be coming to TiVo to simplify our family's life (particularly my wife's since she hates switching boxes). Since we cut the cord, we haven't had HBO and we sometimes miss it. If the new cord-free service is reasonably priced, We'll likely get it if it is easy to use on TiVo.

The other lower priority services I'd like to see are PC/ios/Android screen mirroring (AirPlay, mirrorcast, etc), and Plex. Some way to stream the Food Network and other networks not on Hulu would also be great.


----------



## NJ Webel (Dec 8, 2004)

If this ever comes to Tivo, it will be because HBO writes the app. You can contact them to request it at [email protected]


----------



## bradleys (Oct 31, 2007)

I am sure tivo has approached HBO to write an app, it will be up to HBO to determine if it is worth their time and effort. Creating some excitement in HBO's ears cannot hurt though...

Personally I think I would rather have their new subscription streaming app - I wonder if it will be a combination offer.


----------

